# Cedar ice chests



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, I finally got to building some of those cedar ice chest coolers for Christmas presents. Each has a 70qt, 5 day Igloo cooler inside and I managed to build 4 of them. Thanks to Randisms and DCW and everyone else for the tips and pics you have sent me. I think they turned out pretty good. I'll get better with the more of them I build. Here are a few pics of my work...

Dook


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a pic of the cooler in side. We "test drove" it this weekend. I iced down a bunch of bottles on Saturday and Sunday evening there was barely any ice lost. I know it was cool outside, but it still worked great!


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dookie Ray said:


> Here is a pic of the cooler in side. We "test drove" it this weekend. I iced down a bunch of bottles on Saturday and Sunday evening there was barely any ice lost. I know it was cool outside, but it still worked great!


I can see it much better in this picture, definitely something i want to make, keep me up to date. thanks d :cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

VERY good lookin', DR....I wouldn't mind being on your Christmas list..:biggrin:


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Man that looks great. Great job!


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought you all might like to see this planter I built for a family friend as well while I was making those coolers.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are nice, the only thing I would change is the screws in the antler. Maybe drill the bottom and use a dowel pin or something to connect the antler to the top. Maybe counter sink the screws, then fill the hole top with a epoxy and antler dust as a filler


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good job


----------

